# Tobacco juices - MTL or direct lung?



## Silver

Calling all tobacco lovers

How do you like vaping your tobacco juices?
*MTL* or *DL*?

I find the experience of the two totally different. 
Nothing beats a MTL with a strong nic tobacco for that throat hit that I crave often. It's a sharp punch in the throat while taking a drag.

But I have also enjoyed some tobaccoes in a weaker format in direct lung style. Sometimes the additional volume of vapour is pleasing. 

What's your favourite style for vaping tobaccoes?



Limelight pipe - courtesy of limelightmechanics.com - appropriate for this poll on tobaccoes methinks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

I have tried some tobacco juices. None were ultimately pleasing.
I do however prefer Mtl tobacco ,but have been adding tobacco concentrate to my Dl juices.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Cool thread @Silver . I just vape tobacco juice when I vape MTL and that I do most of the time and no tobacco juice when I vape DL.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

The twisp pure tobacco came close. Its a decent MTL juice,cut it due to vaping close to 60ml a week.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

I'm not really into tobaccoes but I am a sucker for a good RY4 style vape. Most of them are custard based and therefore better in DL.

A lot of tobas I start off with MTL like Calamity Jane. But then my Red Pill took over my only MTL so the CJ is in the bucket with the other RY4 juices.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Didn’t touch tobacco juices in the beginning, and now I can’t get enough of them. I prefer a restricted DL, or loose MTL for the tobacco juices, but the odd full DL doesn’t go down bad at all. 

The only way I can handle 6 mg is in loose MTL, usually with the pipe. Puf, puf, Drag. Otherwise everything else is done at 2 mg, no matter what the profile in diy, and 3 mg if purchased.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

MTL tobaccos has become my general goto vape. Also avoided tobaccos like the plague for nearly 2 years, because I was worried that it would put me back onto cigs. I prefer tobacco profiles that are "deep" and not too deserty - Pied Piper style from the master. 

I still prefer lower nic - 3/6mg. 


@GSM500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Great thread @Silver. I started my Tobacco journey a few months ago only, so far it has been a high nic MTL experience which is great for the throat hit. All though like @Room Fogger I prefer a loser MTL vape.

Been seeing a lot of vapers post their DL Tobacco hand checks which has peaked my interest in giving it a go in possiable a nice single coil squonk RDA setup or even in the Dvarw MTL 22mm RDA with the largest 2.5mm airflow insert for a nice restricted DL Tobacco vape.

Was chatting to @GSM500 recently about his Pied Piper Tobacco range that also comes in low nic DL versions. He got me super excited to try it to as he reckons the more open DL vape brings out other profiles that one misses in the MTL version. And because I am literally addicted to Pied Piper Red Wood, having both the MTL and DL juices is a no brainer for me so my vote will change to “I Do Both” once I order some Red Wood DL juice and give it a vape.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Thanks @CaliGuy 

It is interesting. I do find on some juices a bigger airier Direct lung vape produces slightly different flavours on the same juice. The draw is often a lot longer and perhaps the temperatures are different.

So for me it’s about MTL for the immediate throat hit
And experimenting with Direct Lung for a different flavour experience. 
But for me direct lung just doesn’t give the same throat hit. If you go too high on the Nic on DL it’s unpleasurable. Throat hit on DL for me with an acceptable Nic level is low - more like a general cumulative Nic loading rather than a short sharp punch to the throat while inhaling.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Totally agree with you @Silver. Something else I have noticed since I started MTL vaping is that I do my DL inhale completely different now. 

Instead of breathing the vapor straight into my lungs as one does with DL, I do this weird MTL inhale where I purposely slow down the draw and inhale, filling my mouth with the vaper while at the same time taking the vaper into the lung at a slower velocity. It’s hard to explain but what I get from this DL method is a more concentrated flavour as the vapor spends more time swirling around my taste buds.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500

Ooooh, my favourite kinda topic. MTL and Tobacco

I have been primarily an MTL vaper for almost 5 years now, vaping high nic juices for that throat hit much as @Silver enjoys. I do use single coil drippers with low nic juices for a very different experience.

When developing tobacco juices, I usually make the mistake of mixing it at high nic for my MTL setups as this is what I spend most of my day with. If I pickup on something that's pretty good in this format, I'll mix it up as a low nic juice and use it on a dripper. This is like putting the flavour under a microscope, there is so much more going on and more often than not, it exposes all of the mistakes I made and sends me back to the drawing board. It actually gives me the platform I need to tweak and balance out the recipe and usually translates back to MTL just fine.

But I find some juices are meant for DL and seem lost on the MTL type vape. If you take Cardinal as an example, It's great as a DL recipe but seems a little lacking as an MTL recipe.

@CaliGuy ,the rate at which I inhale my vape is usually determined by the setup and wattage I have going, but when I exhale, I tend to slowly roll the vapour all around my olfactory sensors to pick up all the notes that I can.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------

